# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  MTK-BOX III and Super Doctor III Ver 1.78C Released 23/10/2012

## mohamed73

*MTK-BOX III and Super Doctor III Ver 1.78C Released 23/10/2012*  *MTK-BOX VER 1.78C
  Remake Spreadtrum Flasher Function
  SPD 6610 6620 6600L WT6226 Support USB/COM Funtion
  Read Flash\Write Flash\IMEI Repair\Format\Read Info
  SPD 6530A CPU First in the World Support COM Functio
  Read Flash\Write Flash\IMEI Repair\Format\Read Info
  All CPU if Flash Unknow You can Set the Flash Size Read Back Flash*   *Download Mirror Link :-* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Br,
Nadim*

----------

